

Miley Cyrus Now Leads Edward Snowden for Time POY - electic
http://poy.time.com/2013/11/25/face-off-who-should-be-times-person-of-the-year/slide/poll-results/

======
sp332
It's been hacked, probably repeatedly. [https://www.dailydot.com/news/time-
person-of-the-year-miley-...](https://www.dailydot.com/news/time-person-of-
the-year-miley-cyrus-rigged/)

